# Pipe/Tobacco Pouch?



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

So I'm trying to think of ways to store my pipe (only one so far) and the stuff with it: tobaccos, lighter, pipe tool, pipe cleaners, etc... One thing I was looking into was a small, subtle wooden heirloom style box just to keep everything in one place. 

But I was also thinking I would like a small leather pouch that holds tobacco and my pipe, maybe even lighter/tool/some pipe cleaners. But there are so many online, and tobacco shop websites don't really give much information on their construction, or what they look like open. 

So I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions; and what you guys prefer. There's button, zipper and roll-up style pouches. Some are made of leather, or pigskin or vinyl. I'd rather something small for short trips to the tobacco shop or a friends house, rather than for long-distance travel. 

Anyway, any insight (or pictures) that you guys have would be great!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a Castleford Carrying Case 

It holds 4 pipes, (2 or 3 realistically), tamper, pipe cleaners, lighter; and it has a pouch for your tobaccos. I think its leatherette. It zips and snaps shut.

It really is a great case. As a matter of fact, mine is loaded up and packed for vacation.

FYI: In this forum...if you do an Advanced Search, Titles Only for the word "carry"... you'll find 2 threads on this topic.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Nice case..


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'm going to just use a 15-cigar otterbox to carry mine around in. Bought an extra in the recent group buy just for this purpose to see how it does.


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> FYI: In this forum...if you do an Advanced Search, Titles Only for the word "carry"... you'll find 2 threads on this topic.


I'll check them out; I did a search for "pouch" and didn't come up with anything.

The Castlefords seem to be the best I'm coming across online.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

You need nothing fancy. I got mine at Old Virginia Tobbaco Company for under $20. Leather (whatever you get, get real leather. You'll be glad you did). Zip on bottom for one pipe. Zip on top for lined tobacco pouch. Pocket on outside for cleaners/matches. I throw a pipe tool in with the tobacco. It'll easily fit in a jacket pocket.

Personally I stay away from _"man-purses'_. bit too metrosexual for me.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> I have a Castleford Carrying Case
> 
> It holds 4 pipes, (2 or 3 realistically), tamper, pipe cleaners, lighter; and it has a pouch for your tobaccos. I think its leatherette. It zips and snaps shut.


Those are great! :tu They are made in different sizes too. Like Richard, I use my 15ct otter box.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't use anything of the sort. I keep a roll of pipecleaners, bee pipe sweetener and a pipe tool on the dash of both my trucks. I never know what pipe or tobacco I'll be smoking each day so I just grab them when I'm ready to go. Actually a clip on the visor type pouch would be immensely handy but I have found one yet.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I carry this Castleford pouch that I got from Frenchy for day trips. It has three compartments. The bottom zips open for a pipe and cleaners and the snaps open up to reveal a lined tobacco compartment. It also has a smaller zipper compartment under the snaps that is the perfect size for tamper and lighter. It will hold a fairly good sized pipe and a couple ounces of tobacco. It is is made of very soft leather, well constructed and very durable. It is also compact enough to put in my back pocket so I don't feel like I am carrying around a 'murse'. I am thinking about getting a second one in brown.


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

I just want something big enough to hold all of my pipe-smoking stuff, but small enough to fit in my pocket. Definitely not interested in any kind of "manpurse" accessory.

I really like that Castleford, Sawyer.

So here's a question; this is listed as a "pouch moistener":










It something like this even necessary for pipe pouches?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Crunkleton said:


> It something like this even necessary for pipe pouches?


I would say no unless you are planning on keeping tobacco in it for several days, which would not be a good idea anyway. I usually load mine up in the morning and empty what is left, if there is any, back into the mason jar it came from or my 'leavings' jar when I get home.

I never have used those pipe moisteners. If I let tobacco dry out I always put it in a bowl and cover that bowl with a moist paper towel until it reaches proper humidity again.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Crunkleton said:


> So here's a question; this is listed as a "pouch moistener":
> 
> It something like this even necessary for pipe pouches?


No. it is not necessary. You shouldn't be carrying more than a day or two worth of tobak in a pouch. Leave the rest in Mason/Ball jars.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I think I'm going to just use a 15-cigar otterbox to carry mine around in. Bought an extra in the recent group buy just for this purpose to see how it does.


I do the same thing. Mine is a Xikar 10 cigar model (pictured below). I just put my pipe stuff in the bottom, put the middle piece of foam in and then throw some cigars up top. I usually put any tobacco that I want to take in those small snack size ziplock bags. This has worked for me beautifully.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Blaylock said:


> I have a Castleford Carrying Case
> 
> It holds 4 pipes, (2 or 3 realistically), tamper, pipe cleaners, lighter; and it has a pouch for your tobaccos. I think its leatherette. It zips and snaps shut.
> 
> ...


I have this same one and Ive had 8 pipes in it....not something I would do all the time but i have done it. 6 seems to be no problem if you dont want to hold backy in it. My fiancee got it for me at a local shop in VA for a birthday present and I have been using it ever since


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I would never dream of putting a humidifier disk in my pouch. All it will do is make the tobacco too moist and take up space. Chances are you live in an area where room humidity is fine for the tobacco.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I have only one problem with leather pouches....it takes literally one or two years of use before they stop infusing the baccy with a leather taste and that's even with latex lining. Yes you can put it in a zip-it bag first...but then why bother with the pouch!...just my ten cents


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> I have only one problem with leather pouches....it takes literally one or two years of use before they stop infusing the baccy with a leather taste and that's even with latex lining. Yes you can put it in a zip-it bag first...but then why bother with the pouch!...just my ten cents


Maybe some people like that leather-interior-new-car smoke? :tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> I have only one problem with leather pouches....it takes literally one or two years of use before they stop infusing the baccy with a leather taste and that's even with latex lining. Yes you can put it in a zip-it bag first...but then why bother with the pouch!...just my ten cents


I haven't noticed any taste associated with the Castleford pouch I listed above. But if this is the case the sooner you get it the better. It seems like it is made well enough to last many more years than two. Then just make sure you don't lose it after the break-in period.  :tu


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

I like this one on ebay, seems to be just what I'm looking for... but looking at it, it kind of resembles some kind of gremlin or something.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Crunkleton said:


> I like this one on ebay, seems to be just what I'm looking for... but looking at it, it kind of resembles some kind of gremlin or something.


It looks like it is the same model I have just looks like it is crunkled.. er crumpled.


----------

